# I've now contacted 5 people on PoF



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I contacted a few more people today, bringing my total to five in the past 24 hours. One of them contacted me first, and I contacted the other four first. I'm just looking to make friends at most, and I'm not going to be all serious about it. I'm just being myself, and I'll see if I can meet people that I also find to be interesting.

Today a nerdy girl contacted me (nerds rule), so I'm pretty happy about that. She seems really smart and fun, so that's nice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow. nerdy girl eh. you like nerdy girls? lol

good luck  keep us informed


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah. She's pretty great. I'm not really into that stereotypical girly girl type who tries to flatter by appearing naive or unintelligent. I prefer girls with brains and confidence in who they are, as odd as it might be.

I'm just having fun chatting, so it would be cool if I could make a friend out of her. She's actually going to be moving to the same BLOCK that I live on right now, so we're already like neighbors.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow! neighbors. cool. if things don't work out you guys could stay friends


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty much just aiming for friends anyway. I'd like to meet more friends and network a bit before making the jump to anything more than that.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

way to cool :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'll second that. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A boogie thirds that

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, a double post triple boogie!!! That's like finding a four-leafed clover!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great, I am in violation of my own rule because the server is messed up. 

   - three frownies for me!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A glitch in the SAS matrix?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS time warp.

I read today about two galaxies combining. Their black holes do a do-see-do and then like rocket away at super-fast speed. I think I was there for a moment and then came right back.

:haha

I'd be breaking the Boogie Law of 2005. I don't want to be Boogie Banished. :no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

t


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, I'm up to 8 now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is great!

Happy for ya, bud.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thanks, my main fruit-holding pal!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> OK, I'm up to 8 now.


wow.... u go boy :banana


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

What does your first contact message look like?

Can I see your profile? I'm not having much luck on POF


----------



## bigfoot0915 (Apr 1, 2008)

What is pof?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Plenty of Fish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I contact 4 people now, and they replied successfully


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im going to a PoF meeting at an upscale pub near my house on June 7th


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> im going to a PoF meeting at an upscale pub near my house on June 7th


Wow, that should be interesting. I wonder how many people show up.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > im going to a PoF meeting at an upscale pub near my house on June 7th
> ...


i bet a lot of non-saers will attend.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

torlin said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Yeah, I'd actually be kind of scared of such an event. Way too much uncertainty.


----------

